# Sooty - Silver Fox Netherland Dwarf Buck



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*SOOTY - Silver Fox Netherland Dwarf Buck. Under 2 years old. Rehome reason same as JET​*







*If you wish to adopt one of the rabbits in our care please contact Lucy on 07884 118 575 between 12pm - 1pm or after 5pm during the week (anytime at the weekend) 
You can also e-mail Lucy or the team on the following addresses:

[email protected] or [email protected]

We will complete a home check before you adopt a rabbit and we request that you complete an adoption form. 
Hutches should be a suitable size for the size of your rabbit so we would advise that you ask for guidance on the sizing before buying a hutch for your rabbit.

On adoption we will ask for a £35.00 donation which covers the cost of neutering our animals before rehoming. For each donation, the LARR team will give £1.50 to a registered premature baby charity.

Please note that Little Angels Rabbit Rescue reserves the right to decline an individual(s) should they not be deemed suitable to home a rabbit.

WE DO NOT MAKE A PROFIT FROM DONATIONS AND WE RUN THIS RESCUE ON A VOLUNTARY BASIS.

The rescue team includes veterinary staff members and we are a member of the Rabbit Welfare Organisation who are on hand with advice for both ourselves and the families who adopt our rabbits.

We are always on the look out for new fosterers and this would involve the potential fosterer completing a fostering application form and aso a friendly home check on the potential foster's residence.​*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

This guy is so beautiful!!! such lovely markings, *imagines him sitting next to Miffy* 

what are the temperaments of these rabbits like?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow gorgeous colouring,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> This guy is so beautiful!!! such lovely markings, *imagines him sitting next to Miffy*
> 
> what are the temperaments of these rabbits like?


He would look gorgeous next to miffy  what a handsome boy


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> This guy is so beautiful!!! such lovely markings, *imagines him sitting next to Miffy*
> 
> what are the temperaments of these rabbits like?


*These rabbits are all friendly. ​*


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Homed......... ​*


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww he is gorgeous


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done for getting him a home!!


----------

